# traxxas t maxx glow plug fry



## rx8ah (Aug 23, 2005)

a friend of mine has a traxxas t maxx, i'll begin to run but almost a min into it it fries the glow plug, he's running 20% fuel in it, if you have any ideas as to why this might be happening, pm me


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Try a cooler range glow plug. So if you are using say a MC59 glow plug try a MC8. BTW I've had good luck with the McCoy plugs.


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Couple of things to check or try ... sounds like the glow plug may be too low, ie too close to the piston. Are the correct number of head shims in place? Ditto glow plug washers? If you don't know the correct number and size of shims or washers, just try adding another head shim or another plug washer and see if that corrects the problem. I know I need to use two washers with the MC59 plug for proper clearance. -jr


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

that pretty strange try a cooler plug thats about all i can think of! Check with a local hobby shop and see what they say maybe you have the wrong plug or if not call the company that makers it and see what they say hope this helps!!


~Brandon Snyder~
R.I.P. Motorsports


----------

